# Citrucel to the rescue



## Bloated_again (Feb 9, 2001)

I'm happy for the first time in years with the results I have gotton just from 2 citrucel pills every morning. The only other thing I have changed is doubling the amount of water intake and magically all my bloating and constipation has vanished. I don't eat alot of carbs which has also helped! Last year at this time I was 15 pounds heavier. My life is finally back on track. If you haven't given the citrucel a try do so. It has definetely worked for me. I have normal bowels every morning and sometimes 2 times a day. Before this I used magnesium. Magesium soften my bowels and made it easier to go but did not change the amount of bowel that came out like citrucel has. I realise today (been on citrucel 2 months now) that the weight gain was all bowel and bloating from not going.Hopefully this is all you need. I hope this helps someone out there!







Good luck in your search for happiness


----------



## believer (Jun 15, 2003)

A few questions for you. What type of fiber is citrucel, did it cause any excess gas, and how much water are you drinking? I've not had much success with fiber supplements so I'm curious.Glad it is working so well for you.Thanks!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I use Citrucel, Benefiber and prodiem (plain psyllium) everyday. I love the Benefiber-no taste, no gas. This combination is working well for me. Apparently my system needs lots of fiber.


----------



## essex (Apr 8, 2003)

I would also like to know what citrucel is. I have seen it mentioned on here a few times. I am in the UK, so am wondering if it is only available in the states.Thanks


----------



## Citylady403 (Apr 15, 2003)

FAQ from the citrucel.com websiteCitrucel CapletsQ1. How much fiber is contained in a dose of caplets? How does the caplet compare to the powder?A1. Each two-caplet dose of Citrucel caplets contains one gram of methylcellulose. This compares to two grams of Citrucel in each one-scoop dose. In other words, you will need to take four caplets to achieve the same amount of fiber that is in one scoop of Citrucel powder. Four caplets can be taken at the same time.Q7. Is the fiber in Citrucelï¿½ caplets soluble or insoluble?A7. The fiber in Citrucelï¿½ Caplets is the same, 100% soluble methylcellulose fiber contained in Citrucelï¿½ powder.Q12. Does the caplet contain gluten?A12. No. Citrucel caplets are gluten-free.


----------



## Julee (Jun 10, 2002)

I use Citrucel too and it has helped me a lot!


----------



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

Does citrucel make you have an urge to go or what? Does it cause gas? Thanks!


----------



## ataraxia (Jun 23, 2003)

Do any of you use the citrucel that you dissolve into water and drink? I've only read about citrucel tablets, does the drink work too? I just started using it. Please let me know.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I use 4 tablets a day. I like the tablets much better than the powder.


----------



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

How come I went to the pharmacy and the said they didn't have such thing has citrucel?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Where are you?I think it may only be available in the US. I think most other countries do not carry it so far.It is a non-fermentable fiber. So it shouldn't increase gas, but the only "make you go" about it is the increase in fiber.K.


----------



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

oh no. i really want this =( is there a way to get it somehow? i live in canada


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Watch me, It's not a prescription. Look in the area where they keep Exlax, and stuff like that. If that doesn't work, you could maybe ask your parents if they have friends in the states that might mail you some. I would offer, but giving your address to ANYONE over the Internet is NOT a good idea. Ask your parents though.Laurie


----------



## Bloated_again (Feb 9, 2001)

I have tried the powder and the pills. I have had great success with just 2 pills a day. The powder however worked to good for me, in otherwords a bit stronger than the pills. Both are great since they do not cause gas or give you an urgency to go. I go every morning when I wake up and this is not neccesary after taking the pills. My body is now on a schedule (Thanks god) I received both the powder and the pills from my gastro. He is great at giving me samples. I had to purchase my first citrucel pills just the other day since I ran out. I found them over the counter next to other gas/constipation products. I was a bit surprised at the cost ($20.00 154 caplets) I guess I have spent more for products that don't work so I quit complaining. Trying to answer everyones questions (Thanks Citylady for the citrucel post) My water intake varies each day but I can pretty much tell you the more you drink the better the citrucel works. I try to drink water bottles through out the day. I am up to 6 now. The best habit I have developed is always having one in the car with me. I do alot of driving so it helps to remind me to fill up. As far as it being sold in canada, I'm not sure. I can tell you though that I have 40 unused sample packs of powder just sitting here. I will never use them. Half are sugar free half are not. If you are interested in them just e-mail me.


----------

